# Adorama Becomes The Exclusive Affiliate Partner for Canon Rumors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

```
As of July 1, 2018, <a href="https://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.adorama.com%2F">Adorama</a> has become the exclusive affiliate partner for Canon Rumors. The decision to partner exclusively with Adorama wasn’t an easy one, as we’ve had great relationships with other retailers. We also understand that our readers are not only loyal to Canon Rumors, but also to retailers in which they purchase their photographic gear. However, Adorama has always been great to deal with for us from the purchasing and affiliate side.</p>
<p>Canon Rumors is my day job, so having revenue streams that I can trust is very important. Affiliate income is a big part of this, especially with the growing use of ad blockers and the loss of revenue from display advertising that creates (consider making Canon Rumors a “safe” site).</p>
<p>You may have noticed that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/">buyers guide</a> only displays pricing for Adorama now. Purchasing anything via the buyers guide links from Adorama helps the site greatly, as we receive a small commission from the sale.</p>
<p>If you have never shopped with Adorama, please consider giving them a try in the future. Our exclusive relationship with Adorama will last at least 12 months.</p>
<p>Thanks,

Craig</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ethanz (Jul 2, 2018)

I hope it works out well Craig!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 2, 2018)

I get it. After years of fighting Google Ads on my website, I understand the concept of a stable advertiser that targets the sites content.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 2, 2018)

I hope this works well for you! Having enjoyed the Canon Rumors site for many years, if this move helps ensure it stays around many more years, I'm all for it.

Incidentally, Adorama has provided fantastic service for me over the years and is the first place I go when considering a major purchase.

When I've got enough saved up for my next lens, I'll be sure to click through CR to get there.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 3, 2018)

When I can't find things locally (which is most of the time) I order from Adorama. Always had good service so now I will have to remember to use your link.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2018)

Adorama has been my primary source of new cameras, I also buy a lot of stuff from B&H. I'll make it a point to use the links to Adorama in the future.
Helen Oster is also a excellent resource to help out when things go wrong, just as Henry Posner does for B&H.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 3, 2018)

I find that even legit ads sometimes cause the browser to crash, if the ad has video content


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama has been my primary source of new cameras.... I'll make it a point to use the links to Adorama in the future.
> Helen Oster is also a excellent resource to help out when things go wrong.....



Thank you so much for the shout out! And for those who don't know me, you can contact me as follows: [email protected]

Please don't hesitate to contact me at any time if you ever have questions or concerns. I'm here to help and to make sure that all your experiences with Adorama Camera are fantastic!


----------



## Yasko (Jul 3, 2018)

So I guess you have already negotiated ahsanfordˋs 50 mm EF lens copy with them when it (ever) comes out? :


----------



## tpatana (Jul 3, 2018)

In theory I don't care which of the approved Canon dealers I use, as long as they give me the best price. For sure Helen is one good reason to use Adorama, having person like her is great value. I hope they pay her enough  (in money or cameras..)


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 4, 2018)

tpatana said:


> .....For sure Helen is one good reason to use Adorama, having person like her is great value. I hope they pay her enough  (in money or cameras..)



Aawwwww...thanks so much!


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 4, 2018)

I wholeheartedly applaud this move. I have hated google ads since their inception. Overt sponsorship feels like a much cleaner way to run a site. And yes, I will move my business to Adorama as token of my support of this site. I will try oh so hard to think to click through this site


----------



## tpatana (Jul 5, 2018)

One thing I wish the dealers would help better is creating targeted bundles with decent discount. Usually bundles are pre-made and most cases not really interesting combination. This applies to all vendors though, and usually the more-shady vendors bundle lot of crap to go with one good item trying to make it look better. I'm currently considering 1dx2, 70-200 III and 24-70 2.8 II, but I doubt I can find any bundle with even two of those. Most likely same as almost all my camera gear purchases, I'll wait for a specific discount event for each item separately, and buy them one at a time.


----------



## Mphotostyle (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope the site will provide discount codes for its affiliated partners. I have never shopped at Adorama, as the local camera store always gives me better deals.


----------



## dilbert (Jul 14, 2018)

The CSS for canonrumors is broken.

On a Macbook Pro that sometimes is connected up to a 4K display, CR website opens at 4K width, not laptop width. I have a LOT of empty space to the left and right of this center column.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 16, 2018)

I just used the link to pre-order the 70-200 IS iii.


----------

